# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  Dodo -> ضيفتنآآ في كرسي الإعتراف ،،

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساؤكم سعيد يا انتم ،، 
هنّآآ اعتدنا على استضافه اروع اعضائنآآ لنبحر معهم في شاطىء كل منهم ،،

اليوم سنبدأ من جديد 
لنعود بتفاؤل وامل مع صاحبه الامل

إنسانه رائعه بكل ما فيهآآ من صفآآت 
متفائله ،، 
مرحه ،، 
تتصرف يعفويتهآآ ،، 

وتتعارك مع اختهآآ في بعض الاوقات 

سنفورة المنتدى وعسولته ،،* 
  *Dodo* 



*هنآ سنتعرف عليهآآ اكثر  ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*- اسمك ؟

- ع ـمرك ؟ 

- مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟

- ع ـملك ؟

- الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟

- هوايآتك ؟ 

- سلبيآتك ؟

- ايجابيآتك؟*

----------


## (dodo)

مسا الورد صديقة  :Smile:  يسلمو كتير على الاستضافة وعالكلام الحلو في البداية  :Smile:  

- اسمك ؟ " دعاء " 



- ع ـمرك ؟   "18 ونص "



- مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟  " جامعة سنة اولى  يعني سنفورة  :Smile:  "


- ع ـملك ؟ " عملي هو اني بدرس وبروح  وباجي والله متعب ههه  :Smile:  "


- الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟ " عزباء "


- هوايآتك ؟  " القراءة والرسم "



- سلبيآتك ؟   " انو لما يكون عندي شغلة مهمة وبكون عارفة موعدها قبل باسبوع بأجل تجهيزات هالاشي لقبل الموعد بساعة اول بليلة ممكن بالمختصر اني بأجل عمل اليوم الى الغد  ,  وببدي مصلحة الاخرين على مصلحتي   :Frown:   "


- ايجابيآتك؟ " ما بحقد على حدا ,  بحب اتفاءل كثير "

 



اشكرك صديقة على الاسئلة وبانتظار المزيد  منك ومن الجميع >>>...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير ،، 
كيفكـ ،، اخباركـ .؟؟



حكمه تتخذينهآآ في حياتكـ ,,
شيء تفكري في الاستغناء عنه ،،



[ قرار ] ،،
تحاولي تنفيذه ،،
الابتعاد عنه ،،
يسيطر على حياتكـ ،،



رساله تتمني ان تصلكـ ،،
رحله تودين القيام بهآ ،، 




فرصه تتمني عودتهآآ ،،
لحظه تندمي عليهآآ ،،

*

----------


## (dodo)

مسا الورد  :Smile:   صديقة  :Smile:  
تمام الحمدلله  :Cgiving: 


حكمه تتخذينهآآ في حياتكـ ,,  " أغنى الناس من قنع بما تيسر له "

شيء تفكري في الاستغناء عنه ،،  " التفكير في ما مضى "


[ قرار ] ،،تحاولي تنفيذه ،،الابتعاد عنه ،،يسيطر على حياتكـ ،،   " احاول تنفيذه هو اكمل تعليمي  , الابتعاد عنه  ويسيطر على حياتي  ممكن يكون  < الحب> " 


رساله تتمني ان تصلكـ ،،  " تحويل رصيد بالغلط ههه " 


رحله تودين القيام بهآ ،،   " زيارة محافظة مادبا الاسبوع الجاي مع احلى بنتين   :Smile:  " 


فرصه تتمني عودتهآآ ،،  " ممممممم بس تيجي هههه  :Smile:  "


لحظه تندمي عليهآآ ،،  " ايام التوجيهي " 

 شكرا كتير .>>>>...

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ياهلا فيكِ دودو منورة 
كيف مرتاحه او لا 
قبل اي شي رسالة بتوجهيها للأعضاء هلا خاصه بكرسي الاعتراف 

صفة تحب وجودها فيك ؟
صفة بتتمنى تغيرها فيك ؟
كلمة لا تقدر بثمن ؟
متى يبدأ الصمت عندك ؟
متى تنسحب من الحوار ؟


" تفضيلات "
الطعام المفضل ؟
المشروب المفضل ؟
الشاعر المفضل ؟
اللون المفضل ؟
الرياضة المفضلة ؟
الشهر المفضل ؟
الفصل المفضل ؟
الرقم المفضل ؟
الأسم المفضل ؟
اللقب المفضل ؟
الدولة المفضلة ؟
المدينة المفضلة ؟


أجب " بنعم " أو" لا "
هل أنتِ ... !
طموح
متفائل
عصبي
مزاجي
حنون
متشائم
صارم
عنيد
مغرور
أناني
غيور
منظم
مغامر
متردد
قاسي

" عن الأعضاء "
- شاركتِ في برنامج و توجب عليك الإتصال بصديق بمن تتصل من الأعضاء ؟
- عضو تتابع جديده باستمرار ؟
- عضو تقدم له وردة ؟
- عضو هادئ ؟
- عضو توقيعه جميل ؟
- عضو ردوده مميزة ؟
- عضو شخصيته رائعة ؟
- عضو قريب من تفكيرك ؟
- عضو عصبي؟
- عضو طموح ؟

مبدئياً بكفي لكن لي عودة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يقولون الحب اعمى ،، انتِ ماذا تقولين في ذلكـ .؟؟

هل الانتظار يشكل جزءآ من حياتكـ ؟؟ 

شيئآآن لا تفرقي بينهمآآ .؟؟ 



*

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي دودو بالكرسي 

وان شاء االله تكوني مرتاحة فيه 



اصرارك وعزيمتك بالحياة الى اي مدى او ماهي النسبة لهم 

لمن تهدي كل نجاح لكي في الحياة 

توقعاتك لحياتك سواءكانت عملية او علمية 

الفرق بين الماضي والحاضر بالنسبة لدود اين يكمن 

تقاليدك في التعبير عن فرحك 

تقاليدك في التعبير عن حزنك

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي دودو بالكرسي 

وان شاء االله تكوني مرتاحة فيه 



اصرارك وعزيمتك بالحياة الى اي مدى او ماهي النسبة لهم 

لمن تهدي كل نجاح لكي في الحياة 

توقعاتك لحياتك سواءكانت عملية او علمية 

الفرق بين الماضي والحاضر بالنسبة لدود اين يكمن 

تقاليدك في التعبير عن فرحك 

تقاليدك في التعبير عن حزنك

----------


## (dodo)

هلا فيكي دموع النور نورك 
اه والله مرتاحة بس لما شفت اسئلتك  :O صرت مرتاحة اكثر هههههههه


 رسالة بتوجهيها للأعضاء هلا خاصه بكرسي الاعتراف   " انب بحبهم كلهم وبتمنى يرجعو متل الاول " 


صفة تحب وجودها فيك ؟ " اني مرحة بكل الاوقات " 

صفة بتتمنى تغيرها فيك ؟ " اللامبالاة "

كلمة لا تقدر بثمن ؟   " احبك "

متى يبدأ الصمت عندك ؟ " لما اكون عاملة مصيبة "


متى تنسحب من الحوار ؟ " لما يكون الحوار طويل وانا الحكي يلي عندي خلص بنسحب "

الطعام المفضل ؟ " البرياني "
المشروب المفضل ؟ " الشاي "
الشاعر المفضل ؟   " نزار قباني "
اللون المفضل ؟ " الاخضر "
الرياضة المفضلة ؟  " المشي"
الشهر المفضل ؟  " كانون الثاني "
لفصل المفضل ؟  " الشتاء"
الرقم المفضل ؟  "7"
الأسم المفضل ؟ " دعاء"
اللقب المفضل ؟  "dodo"
الدولة المفضلة ؟ " الاردن " 
المدينة المفضلة ؟  " عمان " 


أجب " بنعم " أو" لا "
هل أنتِ ... !
طموح  / نعم 
متفائل /نعم
عصبي / نعم 
مزاجي / نعم 
حنون / نعم 
متشائم/ لا 
صارم / ممكن 
عنيد / نعم 
مغرور / لا
أناني/ لا 
غيور/ نعم 
منظم / لا
مغامر/ نعم 
متردد / نعم 
قاسي / لا 

- شاركتِ في برنامج و توجب عليك الإتصال بصديق بمن تتصل من الأعضاء ؟  " بشمس "
- عضو تتابع جديده باستمرار ؟ " دموع "
- عضو تقدم له وردة ؟ " صديقة "
- عضو هادئ ؟  " علاء" 
- عضو توقيعه جميل ؟  " توقيعي" 
- عضو ردوده مميزة ؟  " العزام "
- عضو شخصيته رائعة ؟ " هدوء" 
- عضو قريب من تفكيرك ؟ " روان "
- عضو عصبي؟ " الوردة
- عضو طموح ؟ " شمس"

مبدئياً بكفي لكن لي عودة  :O  اه لازم كمان بستناكي انبسطت بأسئلتك  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

صديقة والعزام  مساكم ورد  الي عودة ان شاءالله  :Smile:   :Smile:  اعذروني

----------


## (dodo)

مساء الخير صديقة  :Smile:   :Eh S: 

يقولون الحب اعمى ،، انتِ ماذا تقولين في ذلكـ .؟؟ " هوصح اعمى بس انا بحكي بلا حب بلا وجع قلب "


هل الانتظار يشكل جزءآ من حياتكـ ؟؟ " نعم " 


شيئآآن لا تفرقي بينهمآآ .؟؟ " امي وابوي ؟ :Smile:  "

هالاسئلة حلوة كتثير يسلمو صديقة  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

مسا الخير محمد  :Smile:  اكيد مرتاحة طالما صديقة معي   :Smile:  


اصرارك وعزيمتك بالحياة الى اي مدى او ماهي النسبة لهم " ممممم لاي مدى هاي مش عارفها بس النسبة 60% تقريبا "

لمن تهدي كل نجاح لكي في الحياة " لامي وابوي  :Smile:  "

توقعاتك لحياتك سواءكانت عملية او علمية "  العلمية بتوقع انو اكمل جامعتي ومو ناوية اكمل اشي تاني اما العملية بس اخلص العلمية بيفرجها الله  :Smile:  

الفرق بين الماضي والحاضر بالنسبة لدود اين يكمن " الماضي انتهى والحاضر حاضر  :Smile:  "

تقاليدك في التعبير عن فرحك " البكاء "

تقاليدك في التعبير عن حزنك " الصمت  "

اشكرك محمد على اسئلتك :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير ,, 



:: من هو :: 

تؤام روحكـ 
صديقكـ
وطنكـ




:: اين ::

تفضلِ العيش
تتمني السفر
تكمن روحكـ
عقلكـ يذهب بكـ




رساله تودين ايصالهآآ لأحدهم .؟؟
جريمه تتمني ارتكابهآآ .؟؟
كلمه تتمني سماعهآآ.؟؟





كلمه لـ 
الحصن
حسان القضاة
هدوء عاصف
محمد العزام
معاذ ملحم
محمد حورية
ان الله يراك
دموع الغصون
روان 
شمس الربيع
انآآ




:: رايكـ بـ ::
الامل
الحياة
الليل
البحر 



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مساء الخير



1. أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟؟؟؟؟


2. شخصيتك ( عصبي رومانسي....... )؟؟؟؟؟


3. من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟؟؟؟

4. -ماالذي يحزنك ؟؟؟؟

5. ما الذي يفرحك؟؟؟؟

6. رأيك بـ الصداقـه بيـن الشب والبنت؟؟؟

7. صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط....


8. -جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــع ارتكابهــــا؟؟؟؟ 


بكفي هيك

----------


## دموع الغصون

انبسطت كتير باجاباتك دودو 

ورجعتلك 

- شو كانو يدلعوكِ وانتِ صغير ؟
- شو أكثر فترة أطفال كنت تحبها ؟
- أكثر لعبه كنتِ تلعبها ؟
- أكثر قصة كنت تحبِ تسمعها قبل لتنام ؟
- أكثر صديق بالطفولة كنت تحبه ؟
- صفه كانت بتغلب عليكِ و أنتِ طفل ؟
- أكثر لون كنت تلبسيه و أنت طفل ؟
- أول كلمة حكيتها ؟
- أول كلمة كتبتيها بالعربي ؟
- أول كلمة كتبتيها بالانجلش ؟
- مكانك المفضل لما كنت صغير ؟
- موقف بحكولك ياه اهلك لهلا - من طفولتك أكيد - ؟
- بشو بتتميز طفولتك ؟
- من مين كنت تغاري وانت صغير ؟
- بمين كنت متعلقه أكثر شيء ؟
- لعبه من الطفولة لهلا محتفظه فيها ؟
- شيء من الطفولة ما بتنسيه أبدا ؟
- كل حد فينا بحكي بدي أكبر منشان كذا ، شو الكذا يلي كبرتي منشانه ؟


لي عودة

----------


## (dodo)

مسا الورد والمطر الجميل 
:: من هو :: 

تؤام روحكـ  " ماحدا " 
صديقكـ  " دعاء  اسراء "
وطنكـ  " اهلي "


تفضلِ العيش  " بمكان حلو كلو ورد وربيع لحالي " 
تتمني السفر  " اروح عمرة "
تكمن روحكـ  "   مش عارفة  "
عقلكـ يذهب بكـ  " الى الماضي "



رساله تودين ايصالهآآ لأحدهم .؟؟  " ابتأسف وانا مخطيت " 
جريمه تتمني ارتكابهآآ .؟؟  " اخنق دكتورنا الي مو راضي يشرح اشي بالمادة كله عن قصة حياته  "
كلمه تتمني سماعهآآ.؟؟     " *الو*  من احدهم " 


الحصن   "الله يطول بعمر الحصن واتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح "
حسان القضاة   " وينك مو مبين وليش ما بتتفاعل معنا "
هدوء عاصف   " الك وحشة الله يرجعك بالسلامة "
محمد العزام   " انت شخصية مثقفة ومتكلمة ماشاءالله عليك "
معاذ ملحم    " مبطل متل الاول تفوت عالمنتدى   :Frown:   "
محمد حورية  " عمل بلوك للمنتدى  هههه  "
ان الله يراك   " انو بس جبتي الببو نسيتينا  "
دموع الغصون " بحب مواضيك دايما وبتابعها اول بأول حتى لو ما شاركت فيها "
روان   " خلص بكفي كتابة اسماء طلاب والله تعبت  :Frown:  "
شمس الربيع  " وينك يا شموسة  اشتقنالك "
انآآ  " طيبة كثير ومافي متلك  :Smile:   وشخصية هادية  "



:: رايكـ بـ ::
الامل  "  لولا الامل لماعاش المظلوم الى الان  "
الحياة  " الحياة حلوة "
الليل  " مش عارفة ههه   "
البحر  "  البحر هو مكان الي راسه بوجع يروحله بطيب  "
اشكرك صديقة على اسألتك وبانتظار مزيدك   :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

مســــــــــــاء الورد  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

1. أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟؟؟؟؟ " سنواتي وانا بالمدرسة " 


2. شخصيتك ( عصبي رومانسي....... )؟؟؟؟؟ " الشخصيتين " 


3. من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟؟؟؟ " والدي "

4. -ماالذي يحزنك ؟؟؟؟   " مسلس القتل الي بسوريا " 

5. ما الذي يفرحك؟؟؟؟  " انو احنا في بلد الامن والامان "

6. رأيك بـ الصداقـه بيـن الشب والبنت؟؟؟  " حلوة بس الها حدود "

7. صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط.... " مرحة ومتواضعة "


8. -جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــع ارتكابهــــا؟؟؟؟ "  " اخنق دكتورنا الي مو راضي يشرح اشي بالمادة كله عن قصة حياته "  
شكرا كتير مطر على اسئلتك الخفيفة والحلوة  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا وسهلا فيكي   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:    دموع  يسعد مساكي 

- شو كانو يدلعوكِ وانتِ صغير ؟  " على قولهم دودة ههههه "

- شو أكثر فترة أطفال كنت تحبها ؟ " زينة ونحول "

- أكثر لعبه كنتِ تلعبها ؟  " المونيبولي والحجلة  " 

- أكثر قصة كنت تحبِ تسمعها قبل لتنام ؟  " ولا اشي كنت انام بدون هز ولا قصص هههه"

- أكثر صديق بالطفولة كنت تحبه ؟  " رولا "

- صفه كانت بتغلب عليكِ و أنتِ طفل ؟  " كثرة الحركة "

- أكثر لون كنت تلبسيه و أنت طفل ؟  " ملون مو انا الي كنت اشتري كل مرة يشترولي لون بحبو التلوين ههههه" 

- أول كلمة حكيتها ؟  " فيس بوك ههههههه "  " قصدي دادا طبعا انا سألت  امي ههههههه "

- أول كلمة كتبتيها بالعربي ؟ " انداري  يمكن بابا " 

- أول كلمة كتبتيها بالانجلش ؟ " والله ما بعرف هههه "

- مكانك المفضل لما كنت صغير ؟  " تحت التخت هههه"

- موقف بحكولك ياه اهلك لهلا - من طفولتك أكيد - ؟   " والله مواقف صارت مش متذكرين بس عجبت عليهم  بيحكولي هههههه"

- بشو بتتميز طفولتك ؟  " بالمرح "

- من مين كنت تغاري وانت صغير ؟ " من اخوي ولحد هسا بغار "

- بمين كنت متعلقه أكثر شيء ؟  " بامي "

- لعبه من الطفولة لهلا محتفظه فيها ؟ " هههههههه والله ما كانت تلحق تقعد عندي اسبوع "

- شيء من الطفولة ما بتنسيه أبدا ؟  " والله ما بدري بس بتذكر انو دعاء وهي صغيرة مو زي دعاء هسا ابدا كانت طفولة حلوة بكل مافيها "

- كل حد فينا بحكي بدي أكبر منشان كذا ، شو الكذا يلي كبرتي منشانه ؟   " كان نفسي اكبر مشان اصير دكتورة  وللاسف كبرت وطلعت طبيبة ههههه يلا مو مشكلة كل واحد اخد نصيبه والي بيتعب بيحصل عالاشي الي بدو ياه بس انا ما تعبت لحتى اوصل لهالاشي للاسف  "
استمتعت بأسئلتك دموع وبانتظار عودتك  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

*يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام شو هالمفاجئة الحلو9و9و9ة يا صديقة 
 دو9و9و9و9 دو9و9و9و9و 
 ع كرسي الاعتراف 
.
.
والله منو9و9و9و9وو9رة يادودو
انا جيت وجبتلك معي كرسي أحمر زغير  
تفضلي ارتاحـي 


وهاي ورد أحمر كمان هدية مني الك لوجودك الحلو بمنتدى الحصن 


 بسم الله نبدأ 


1. د9د9 ايش اكثر شى يثير جنونك ؟؟
2. ماهو الحلم الذى حلمت به د9د9 وتمنيت ان يتحقق ؟؟
3. د9د9 لمن تميل اكثر ..لقلبها ام لعقلها ؟؟
4. كيف ترى د9د9 نفسها بعد 5 سنوات , اوصفيها بسطرين  ؟؟
5. كيف ترى د9د9 فارس احلامها ,اوصفيه بسطرين؟
6. ما هو تعريف الطموح من وجهة نظر د9د9 ؟؟
7. شكرا ... أهديها ل 5 أشخاص 
.
.
.
واخيرا كاتيا(قطتي) بتسلم عليكي  (مياو مياو)  وبتسالك :
8. هل تحبين تربية القطط ؟؟
9. من وجهة نظرك تربية الحيوانات الاليفة ماذا تعكس على مربيها ؟



بكفي لليوم وان شاء الله الي رجعة )))))))))))))
 سلام 


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*راجعلكـ ،، 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* لمن تهدي
" وردة بيضاء "
" كتاب الله- القرآن الكريم- "
" قلم رصاص وممحاه "
" رسالة فارغة "
" دبدوب "
" دفتر ذكرياتك "
" مصباح علاء الدين "
" أكتر أغنيه بتحبها "
" قنديل الأمل "
" صندوق النسيان "
" وردة حمراء"

... ... ...

2- اختار 5 أعضاء واوصفلنا ياهم بجمله ؟
3- اقرب ثلاث أقسام لنفسك ؟
4- موقف حصل معك بمنتديات الحصن ولن تنسيه أبداً ؟
5- موقف من حياتك مارح تحكيه إلا لأولادك مستقبلاً ؟*

----------


## (dodo)

[مممممم يا شموسة تسلمي  عالكرسي الحلو والورد عنجد كلك زوق4



1. د9د9 ايش اكثر شى يثير جنونك ؟؟  كل اشي بيستدعي الجنون  :Smile:  


2. ماهو الحلم الذى حلمت به د9د9 وتمنيت ان يتحقق ؟؟ تمنيت في تحقيق حلم امي بدراستي بس ما اتحقق 

3. د9د9 لمن تميل اكثر ..لقلبها ام لعقلها ؟؟ حسب الاشي بس عالاغلب قلبي 

4. كيف ترى د9د9 نفسها بعد 5 سنوات , اوصفيها بسطرين ؟؟ ممكن اكون احسن شوي  :Smile:  

5. كيف ترى د9د9 فارس احلامها ,اوصفيه بسطرين؟   " اول شي يكون حلو ودارس او انو حلو بس او دارس بس هههههههه

 6. ما هو تعريف الطموح من وجهة نظر د9د9 ؟؟ هو الاشي الي بخطله بس ما بيتحقق بالمرة 

7. شكرا ... أهديها ل 5 أشخاص 
ا. لصديقة باستضافتها الي 
2. الك شموسة عالكرسي والوردة الحلوة 
3. لكل الاعضاء الي شاركو بالموضوع 
4. بشكر حالي مش مقصرة على الرد بالاسئلة ههههههه
5. اكيد بشكر عيلتي كلها على كل اشي 
.


8. هل تحبين تربية القطط ؟؟  كتير بحب بس للاسف من اول مرة جربت فيها طلعتلي حساسية منها  :Frown:  

9. من وجهة نظرك تربية الحيوانات الاليفة ماذا تعكس على مربيها ؟ انو بصير اليف متلها ههههههههه



اشكرك جدا شموسة على اسئلتك الحلوة استمتعت بأجابتها 
[/SIZE][/COLOR]

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا دموع  :Smile:  

لمن تهدي
" وردة بيضاء "   لامي 

" كتاب الله- القرآن الكريم- " لمنتدى الحصن بأكلمه 

" قلم رصاص وممحاه "   لهبوش اختي 

" رسالة فارغة "  لرورو مشان تعبرني بمسج حلو هههه

" دبدوب "  " صديقتي رحاب "

" دفتر ذكرياتك "   ولا لحدا  :Smile:  

" مصباح علاء الدين "  لخالتي ههههههه

" أكتر أغنيه بتحبها "   لما اتطل لـــ زهير فرنسيس 

" قنديل الأمل "  لحورية 

" صندوق النسيان "   الي 

" وردة حمراء"  لكل عضو شارك  باستضافة صديقة الي 


... ... ...

2- اختار 5 أعضاء واوصفلنا ياهم بجمله ؟

شمس  صديقة روان دموع  مطر " وجودكم يحلي المنتدى " 

3- اقرب ثلاث أقسام لنفسك ؟   الحانة ,   النواعم  ,  وكلهم  :Smile:  

4- موقف حصل معك بمنتديات الحصن ولن تنسيه أبداً ؟  , ممممممم مافي بس الي مارح انساه اني انا كتير مبسوطة بالمنتدى 

5- موقف من حياتك مارح تحكيه إلا لأولادك مستقبلاً ؟  ههههههههه وانتي حكيتيها بس لولادي مستقبلا "  ممممممم عن احدى نهفاتي ههههههه

اشكرك دموع مرة اخرى عالاسئلة .  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*صباح الخير دودو ،،
اعتذر عن تأخيري بس الظروف قال يعني صدقيني ماشي 

،، 

لو 
ارتبطتي بإنسان وكانت علاقتكمآ رسميه واكتشفتي يومآ بانه  لا يرتدي المحبس ماذا تركون رده فعلكـ .؟

،،

لكل منّآآ فارس احلام احدهم يسرقهآآ فيصبح سارق احلام والبعض الآآخر يكون محقق للأحلام ،
من هو فارس احلامكـ و ماذا تحبي ان يوجد به .؟

،،

صباحكـ مع من تبدأيه .؟

،،

مدرستكـ 
ماهي بالنسبه لكـ .؟
ومن الافضل برأيكـ المدرسه ام الجامعه .؟؟

صديقه لن تنسيهآآ يوما.؟

موقف تتذكريه من ايام المدرسه .؟؟

شو كنتِ عاشر أ ، ب ، ج .؟؟


،،

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مساء الورد


1. حلم لم يتحقق؟؟؟


2. صديق لا يمكن نسيانه؟؟؟


3. درس تعلمته من خلال تجربة مررتي بها؟؟


4. لو وقفت دودو على قمة جبل ما هي الكلمة التي ستصرخ بهـــا؟؟؟



5. لمن تقولين خذلتني؟؟؟


6. ما هي اللحظة التي شعرت فيها دودو بالحنين الى الماضي؟؟؟


7. انسان تتمنى دودو ان تجتمع به مرة اخرى من هو؟؟؟

8. ما الذي يجول في بالك الان؟؟؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مساء الورد


1. حلم لم يتحقق؟؟؟


2. صديق لا يمكن نسيانه؟؟؟


3. درس تعلمته من خلال تجربة مررتي بها؟؟


4. لو وقفت دودو على قمة جبل ما هي الكلمة التي ستصرخ بهـــا؟؟؟



5. لمن تقولين خذلتني؟؟؟


6. ما هي اللحظة التي شعرت فيها دودو بالحنين الى الماضي؟؟؟


7. انسان تتمنى دودو ان تجتمع به مرة اخرى من هو؟؟؟

8. ما الذي يجول في بالك الان؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

صباح الخير دودو ،،   " صباح الورد والفل "

اعتذر عن تأخيري بس الظروف قال يعني صدقيني ماشي  "  هههههههه  عادي مو مشكلة  مصدقتك ولو "

،، 

لو 
ارتبطتي بإنسان وكانت علاقتكمآ رسميه واكتشفتي يومآ بانه لا يرتدي المحبس ماذا تركون رده فعلكـ .؟

" اكييد رح ازعل " 
،،

لكل منّآآ فارس احلام احدهم يسرقهآآ فيصبح سارق احلام والبعض الآآخر يكون محقق للأحلام ،
من هو فارس احلامكـ و ماذا تحبي ان يوجد به .؟

" بدي ياه واحد حلو ودارس  ههههههه واهم شي حلو يكون "
،،

صباحكـ مع من تبدأيه .؟  
  "مع نفسي "

،،

مدرستكـ 
ماهي بالنسبه لكـ .؟  " يا ويلي على مدرستي هي كل اشي بالنسبة الي 

ومن الافضل برأيكـ المدرسه ام الجامعه .؟؟  " لحد هاي اللحظة المدرسة احلى وافضل "

صديقه لن تنسيهآآ يوما.؟  " اكيد يا صديقة ما رح انساكي ولا يوم " " وعندي صديقات ما نسيتهم "

موقف تتذكريه من ايام المدرسه .؟؟  انا كنت مشهورة بالمدرسة باني مشاااغبة  . ومرة من المرات كان عندي حصة مهارات وزهقانة مش جاي عباي احضرها كانت مملة اتفقنا انا وصحباتي انو نهرب من الحصة ونروح نلعب بالساحة 
وخلينا البنات يتجمعو حوالين المعلمة على اساس بدهم يناقشوها باشي  وفتحنا الباب وهربنا وضلينا نتخوث ونضحك اخر اشي اتذكرتنا المس ومسكتنا  طبعا اول مرة بنمسك ههههههه وكنا رح نروح فيها عالمديرة بس حكينا معها اكمن كلمة ومشي الحال هههههههههه

شو كنتِ عاشر أ ، ب ، ج .؟؟   كنت عاشر "ب" 


مشكورة صديقة لأسئلتك  حبيتها  :*  :*

----------


## (dodo)

مسا الود " مسا النور " 
1. حلم لم يتحقق؟؟؟  " ؟?؟?؟ "


2. صديق لا يمكن نسيانه؟؟؟  " عندي اصدقاء ما نسيتهم كثير "


3. درس تعلمته من خلال تجربة مررتي بها؟؟  " بصير معي اشياء كثير وبحكي هاد درس ولا زم اتعلم منو بس ما باخد بكلامي بحكي شكل وبتصرف بشكل تاني "


4. لو وقفت دودو على قمة جبل ما هي الكلمة التي ستصرخ بهـــا؟؟؟  " ياااااااارب "



5. لمن تقولين خذلتني؟؟؟  " لاحدهم "


6. ما هي اللحظة التي شعرت فيها دودو بالحنين الى الماضي؟؟؟  لحظة دخولي للجامعة "


7. انسان تتمنى دودو ان تجتمع به مرة اخرى من هو؟؟؟  " ياريت لو كان مرة انا اصلا ما اجتمعت باحدهم ولا مرة "

8. ما الذي يجول في بالك الان؟؟؟  " امي طابخة عدس وانا ما بحبه ف عم بفكر اروح اقلي بطاطا واكل هههههههه"

يسلمو مطر عالاسئلة وعالوردة الحلوة كلك زوق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تعرفي دائمآآ اجوبتك تقنعني مع انه افكر انه رح تجاوبي غير هيك ،

،،

*

----------


## (dodo)

مسا النور صديقة 
انا لما اقرا السؤال اول اشي بيخطر ببالي بكته شو ما كان 

شو كنتي تتوقعيني اجاوب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اتوقع يكون جوابك اركز من هيك ،، بس تجاوبيني بطبيعتك فأقتنع

وين رورو .؟؟

وليش ماتروحي تنامي .؟؟

واي ساعه بكره طالعه .؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

اها يلي بقلبي علساني هههههههههه

اما بالنسبة لرورو فهي عالقروب موجودة 

وليش ما اروح انام بس اجلي الجليات بنام هههههه

واي ساعة طالعة عالخمسة ونص قبل الشحادة وبنتها وبرجع بعد الشحادة وبنتها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يا 100 الف اهلا وسهلاً بـ دودو على كرسي الإعتراف ، ان شاء الله تكوني مرتاحة 

كم سؤال خفيفات لطيفات بتجاوبيهن وصلى الله وبارك 
دودو شخصيتك حلوة ، بس بنظرك شو سلبياتك وشو اكتر شيء بقهر العالم فيكِ ودايماً بطلبوا منك تغيريه؟؟ وهل بتسعي لتغيير صفاتك "السلبية بنظرهم"؟
شو طموح دودو بالحياة واعلى سقف بتطمحي توصليله؟
بتعرفي تعملي مخلل؟ خخخخخخ لا بمزح ... شو بتعرفي من اعمال المطبخ والاعمال البيتية يعني اكتر شيء بتتقنيه؟ وهل بتحبي قعدة البيت ولا الطلعة والمشورة؟
شو رأيك بـ The Voice؟ مسلسل فاطمة؟ مسلسل على مر الزمان؟ قناة الجزيرة؟ الحراك الاردني؟ ارتفاع أسعار المحروقات؟ عبدالله النسور؟ ابوكِ وامك؟ اعضاء المنتدى؟ شباب وصبايا الجامعة؟ باصات الجامعة الهاشمية؟

ويعطيكِ العافية*

----------


## (dodo)

يا هلا والله بهدوء ... الحمدلله مرتاحة بوجودكم 

دودو شخصيتك حلوة ، " الله يحلي ايامك "

 بس بنظرك شو سلبياتك وشو اكتر شيء بقهر العالم فيكِ ودايماً بطلبوا منك تغيريه؟؟ وهل بتسعي لتغيير صفاتك "السلبية بنظرهم"؟

" ماعمره حدا حكالي غيري هالعادة او هالاشي الي بيكون سلبي ..... وانا عندي سلبيات بس ما بشوفها الاخرين يمكن  "

شو طموح دودو بالحياة واعلى سقف بتطمحي توصليله؟

" اخلص دراسة واصير مس حابة هالاشي "

بتعرفي تعملي مخلل؟ خخخخخخ لا بمزح ..  "  بعرف اعمل بس مالح ههههههههههههه"

. شو بتعرفي من اعمال المطبخ والاعمال البيتية يعني اكتر شيء بتتقنيه؟

"الله وكيلك بس اكون معطلة دايما الشغل علي واكتر اشي بتقنه الجلي وشطف البرندات برة ههههههههه شو ضل "

 وهل بتحبي قعدة البيت ولا الطلعة والمشورة؟


" لا اكيد الطلعة والمشورة بس ما بصحلي اطلع واتمشور "

شو رأيك بـ The Voice؟  " حضرته اول فترة بس لما صارو يفرزو بالمتسابقين بطلت احضره "

مسلسل فاطمة؟ " ما حضرته "

"مسلسل على مر الزمان؟ " كمان هاد ما حضرته "  

قناة الجزيرة؟" لازمها بلوك  من التلفزيون كله 

 الحراك الاردني؟" ما عندهم شغلة يسووها  غير الاعتصام "

 ارتفاع أسعار المحروقات؟ " ارتفعت لانقاذ البلد من الازمة وانا مع هالاشي "

 عبدالله النسور؟ " الي شاف اسلوبه وهو بيحكي عن الي صار بيعرف انو هاد انسان ناجح وبتهمه مصلحة البلد وما بهمه المناصب "
ا

بوكِ وامك؟  " الله يطول باعمارهم ياااااااارب "

 اعضاء المنتدى؟ " بجننو فردا فردا "

 شباب وصبايا الجامعة؟  " ما حبيتهم وما تعرفت ع حدا الحمدلله انو انا وصحباتي الي بالمدرسة مع بعض لانه احنا الوحيدات الي مخنا جاي ع بعض "

باصات الجامعة الهاشمية؟  " زنخة جدا جدا وازمة مش طبيعية ..... وقلة باصات "

ويعطيكِ العافية   " الله يعافيك يارب ويسلمو هدوء  كتير عالاسئلة الخفيفة اللطيفة "

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي دودو مرة ثانية 


لكل شي بداية ونهاية 
ماهي اللحظة الي تعتبرها دودو لحظة بداية وكان لها نهاية بحياتها 


لكل شخص طريقة في اختصار الاشياء التي لاترضيه 
ماهي طريقتك لاختصار هذه الاشياء 


نتعلم من زماننا الكثير ونجهل منه الكثر 
هل دودو تعلمت من هذه الحياة ماتريد ام انها مازلت تجهل الكثير في هذه الحياة 



الكل يتمنى ولو بلحظة من اللحظات لصوت انسان يثيره في هذه الحياة
صوت من تريد دودو سماعه 


استقلاليتنا وتجسيدنا للامور قد تكون واقعية او عاطفية او بسبيل المرور فقط 
ماهي طريقتك في تجسيد الامور 


كلمة لكل من 
ذاتك 

عقلك 

قلبك 

شخصيتك 

لحياتك 

لرموزك في الحياة 






سؤال اخير 
اكملي الفراغ بما يناسبك 

انا الموقع ادنا .............
كافحت كثير لكي ................. واجتهدت كثير لتحقيق .................

سابلغ اهدافي ............... وساعاند ....................

وبالنهاية اريد ان .................. 

وسلامي لكل من ........................



وعليه اوقع 


لي عودة باذن الله

----------


## &روان&

_مرحبا دودو انا روان عرفتيني هههههههه
رح اسألك كمشة اسئلة  عائيلة

اول شي مين كان عنا اليووووم ؟
شو عملنالهم غدا؟
متى روحوا ؟
مممممممم ليش انا ما دومت اليوم على المدرسة ؟
شو كانت لابسة لولو الصغيرة؟
كم اخو واخت عنا هههههههه
سلام_

----------


## (dodo)

هلا وسهلا فيكي دودو مرة ثانية    


" اهلا وسهلا فيك محمد بكل مرة "

لكل شخص طريقة في اختصار الاشياء التي لاترضيه 
ماهي طريقتك لاختصار هذه الاشياء 

" التطنيش  "


نتعلم من زماننا الكثير ونجهل منه الكثر 
هل دودو تعلمت من هذه الحياة ماتريد ام انها مازلت تجهل الكثير في هذه الحياة 

" لأ اتعلمت منها بس مو كلشي لاني احيانا بتفاجأ باشي بكون بجهله "


الكل يتمنى ولو بلحظة من اللحظات لصوت انسان يثيره في هذه الحياة
صوت من تريد دودو سماعه 

" ولا صوت حدا "

استقلاليتنا وتجسيدنا للامور قد تكون واقعية او عاطفية او بسبيل المرور فقط 
ماهي طريقتك في تجسيد الامور 

" من ناحية ايجابياتها وسلبياتها  " 


كلمة لكل من 


ذاتك:  " اتمنى لحالي التوفيق " 

عقلك: "مشغول بالتفكير "

قلبك : " مغلق حايا "

شخصيتك : " بدها شوية تغييرات "

لحياتك : " حياتي حلوة وانا مبسوطة فيها "

لرموزك في الحياة  : مش فاهمها ؟؟






سؤال اخير 
اكملي الفراغ بما يناسبك 

انا الموقع ادنا  " دعاء "
كافحت كثير لكي    ادرس . واجتهدت كثير لتحقيق  لا شيء من ما حلمت 

سابلغ اهدافي ............... وساعاند   من يعاندني 

وبالنهاية اريد ان  اشكرك على اسئلتك ولو انها شوي صعبة كانت 

وسلامي لكل من  عرفتهم بحياتي 



وعليه اوقع "  دعاء "

شكرا محمد عالاسئلة  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

مرحبا دودو انا روان عرفتيني هههههههه    " لا ما عرفتك عرفيني اكتر يمكن اتذكرك ههههههه 
رح اسألك كمشة اسئلة عائيلة  "  ايوا افضحينا ههههههههههه"

اول شي مين كان عنا اليووووم ؟   

" حسام عمي "  " خواتك الثنتين "

شو عملنالهم غدا؟  

" صينية بطاطا يميميميميم "

متى روحوا ؟

" ممممم حسام روح بس خواتك لأ بعدهن " قال يعني ع اساس ما تعرفي 

مممممممم ليش انا ما دومت اليوم على المدرسة ؟


"ههههههه  مشان  اختك  هبة الصغيرة معطلة عن المدرسة انتي حكيتي كيف هبة تعطل وانا لأ ههههه


شو كانت لابسة لولو الصغيرة؟

" زهري"

كم اخو واخت عنا هههههههه

مممم 7 بنات و 2 اولاد اذا ما بتعرفي اسماءهم تحبي احكيلك هههههههه


سلام   " الله معك ويسلمو ع مشروع الاشئلة المكتوبة ههههههههه"

----------


## محمد العزام

اول شي شكرا على اجاباتك الرائعة 

ثاني شي للتوضيح 
رموزك بالحياة ...شخص تعتبريه قدوة لكي في حياتك فهناك من يتخذ اباه رمزا له وهناك من يتخذ صديقه رمزا له وهناك من يتخذ شخصية سواء تاريخية او دينية او ثورية مهما كانت رمزا له 
فمن تتخذيه رمزا لشخصك 


ثالث شي اشكرك على توجيه الشكر لشخصي وانا ايضا اقدم لكي الشكر باكمله 


رابع شي ...

انشغالنا في حياتنا قد ينسينا امور دقيقة في حياتنا ...فمثلا انشغال الحياة يؤدي بنا الى نسيان مثلا اصدقائنا ...
فهل حياة دودو كان لها التاثير بنسيان امور بسيطة في حياتها ولو بجزء بسيط 


خامس شي .....
توضيحنا للامور في نقاش حاد ينبني على نوعين اما الهدوء او العصبية 
فاي السبل التي تتخذها دودو في حال واجهت نقاش صعب 

سادس شي ......
في نفس النقاش الذي ذكرناه ...في حال اجتماع الاراء او اختلافها 
فهل تتقبلين مبدأ الشورى ام انك تاخذين فقط بوجهة نظرك 


سابع شي .....
لكل منا اعداء في حياته ...او شخص ما او مجموعة اشخاص لايستلذ وجودهم في حياته 
فهل تتوافر تلك الاشخاص او حتى شخص واحد في حياة دودو 


ثامن شي ....
تقييمك لكل من ....وفي حال لاتحبي مبدا التقييم ...فعليكي ان تصفي كل عضو بجملة بسيطة او حتى بكلمة 

صديقة 
حسان 
هدوء 
روان 
دموع الغصون 
محمد العزام 
معاذ 
حبيبتي والمطر




ولي عودة باذن الله

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

1-- مــــن آنـــــــت ...؟؟

2-بآقة ورد لمن تهديهآ ...؟؟

3- بآقة شوگ لمن تهديهآ ...؟؟

4- آسوأ خبر سمعته...؟؟

5- شخص لآترفض له طلبآ ..؟؟

6- مـــــن يطـــــربگ ...؟؟

7- مآهي آلتچربه آلتي تتمنى تگرآرهآ ...؟؟

8- من هو توأم روحگ ...؟؟

9- مآهو آگثر شئ تخشآه...؟؟

10- مآلذي يشعرگ بأگثر قدر من آلحرچ...؟؟

11- نزآر شآعر آلمرأه.... وآنت شآعر من ...؟؟

12- حمآمة زآچل آستقرت على نآفذتگ تحمل رسآلة من مچهول فممن تتمنى آن تگون...؟؟

13- چريمه تتمنى آرتگآبهآ...؟؟

14- قطعة فحم صغيرة وچدآر نظيف مآذآ سترسم عليه ,,ومآذآ ستگتب تحت آلصورة...؟؟

15- گلمه آخيره .. بعد آن آصآبگ آلملل..؟؟
__*_____*_____*______*____*___


__*_____*_____*______*____*___

1- من هو آلعضو آللى نفسگ تخنقه ؟

2- من هو آلعضو آللي شآيف حآله بنظرگ ؟

3- من هو آلعضو آللي يستحق آنه تقول عنه محبوب بين آلآعضآء ؟

4-مين بنظرگ بيعمل بچهد بآلمنتدى ؟

5-مين مقصربآلمنتدى بنظرگ ؟

----------


## (dodo)

مساء الخير ....

اسفة عالتأخير بالرد بس مشان الامتحانات عأساس اني كاينة ادرس  بس للامانة درست شوي ههههه

فمن تتخذيه رمزا لشخصك ؟؟
" ما عندي حد محدد في كثير ناس بكونو رمز لالي بس مو بكلشي يعني من كل حدا شغلة "


ثالث شي اشكرك على توجيه الشكر لشخصي وانا ايضا اقدم لكي الشكر باكمله 
" العفو انت انسان يستحق الشكر "



فهل حياة دودو كان لها التاثير بنسيان امور بسيطة في حياتها ولو بجزء بسيط 
"انا شو ما كان اشغالي بالحياة ما بتذكر اني نسيت اشي لاني مشغولة بحياتي يعني تقريبا بعطي لكل اشي بحياتي حقه "



فاي السبل التي تتخذها دودو في حال واجهت نقاش صعب 
" العصبية وآخر اشي بهدي "




فهل تتقبلين مبدأ الشورى ام انك تاخذين فقط بوجهة نظرك 
" بقبل بس اذا كنت مو مقتنعة برأيهم وما اخدو برأيي انا مع نفسي بحكي انهم غلط وانا صح "



فهل تتوافر تلك الاشخاص او حتى شخص واحد في حياة دودو 
" لأ الحمدلله "



ان تصفي كل عضو بجملة بسيطة او حتى بكلمة 

صديقة " شخصية حلوة وهادية"
حسان " غامض "
هدوء " مثقف ومرح  "
روان " مرحة وحزينة بنفس الوقت"
دموع الغصون " انيقة"
محمد العزام " شخصية مثقفة ومتكلمة "
معاذ " نشمي "
حبيبتي والمطر" :SnipeR (21):  شخصيتها حلوة "


ولي عودة باذن الله 
اهلا وسهلا فيك 


بشكرك على اسئلتك اول مرة بتكون سهلة لانك شارحلي كل سؤال ههههه (:  (:

----------


## (dodo)

1-- مــــن آنـــــــت ...؟؟
"دعاء"

2-بآقة ورد لمن تهديهآ ...؟؟
"لمنتدى الحصن "

3- بآقة شوگ لمن تهديهآ ...؟؟
" للاشخاص اللي هكرو المنتدى "

4- آسوأ خبر سمعته...؟؟
"لسا ما سمعته"

5- شخص لآترفض له طلبآ ..؟؟
"الوالد"

6- مـــــن يطـــــربگ ...؟؟
" اي اغنية حلوة "

7- مآهي آلتچربه آلتي تتمنى تگرآرهآ ...؟؟
" التوجيهي"

8- من هو توأم روحگ ...؟؟
" ماحدا"

9- مآهو آگثر شئ تخشآه...؟؟
" الموت"

10- مآلذي يشعرگ بأگثر قدر من آلحرچ...؟؟
"ولا اشي "

11- نزآر شآعر آلمرأه.... وآنت شآعر من ...؟؟
" شاعرة نفسي "

12- حمآمة زآچل آستقرت على نآفذتگ تحمل رسآلة من مچهول فممن تتمنى آن تگون...؟؟
" من اللذين انتظرهم"

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وچدآر نظيف مآذآ سترسم عليه ,,ومآذآ ستگتب تحت آلصورة...؟؟
" ما رح ارسم اشي بس رح اكتب "لا اله الا الله" 

15- گلمه آخيره .. بعد آن آصآبگ آلملل..؟؟
"هففففففففف"
"__*_____*_____*______*____*___


__*_____*_____*______*____*___

1- من هو آلعضو آللى نفسگ تخنقه ؟
"لا حرااااام ولا حدا اكيد "

2- من هو آلعضو آللي شآيف حآله بنظرگ ؟
" كمان ما حدا "

3- من هو آلعضو آللي يستحق آنه تقول عنه محبوب بين آلآعضآء ؟
" كل الاعضاء محبوبين"

4-مين بنظرگ بيعمل بچهد بآلمنتدى ؟
"كل الاعضاء والادرايين النشيطين واللي ببين  نشاطهم "

5-مين مقصربآلمنتدى بنظرگ ؟
" الاعضاء اللي غادروا المنتدى وكانوا مثبتين وجودهم" 

يسلمو ياوردة عالاسئلة   (:   (:   (:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*دودو كيفك؟؟؟

كمان كم سؤال خفيفات لطيفات بمواضيع متنوعة بتمنى اكون خفيف الظل عليكِ 

- بتتمني تكوني ادارية بالمنتدى؟ ولو صحلك شو عندك اشياء بتتمني تعمليها خلال فترة ادارتك للمنتدى؟
- بتتمني تزوري مدينة او منطقة في الأردن ولحد الآن ما صحلك تزوريها؟ او زرتيها بس حبيتيها وبتتمني تضلي تزوريها؟
- اختاري اسماء 5 اعضاء في المنتدى واحكي عنهم بسطر لكل واحد منهم ..
- بتحبي الدبكة؟ بتعرفي تدبكي؟ وشو لون الغناء المفضل الك؟
- اختك ريري كيف علاقتك فيها؟ وهل بتحسيها بتلعب دور الاخت الكبرى؟ احكي لا تستحي ترى اذا بتيجي فيكي بخنقها هههه
- لما تروحي ع حدائق الحسين او ع احد المولات ما بتيجي ع بالك الأرجيلة؟ وشو معسلك المفضل؟ هاد السؤال جكر خخخخخ
- لو صحلك تحكي مع محمد الوكيل ومعك شكوى وحدة شو بتكون شكواك؟؟؟
- لو قلتلك انو معك نداء رح يتلبى فلمين بتوجهيه وشو محتواه؟


بتمنى ما اكون طولت عليكي .... اذا عجبتني الاجوبة رح ارجعلك بكمان اسئلة ، وان شاء الله لراس السنة ما رح تنزلي عن الكرسي هههههه*

----------


## (dodo)

دودو كيفك؟؟؟
" يا هلا انا الحمدلله تمام وانت كيفك  :Eh S(4): 


- بتتمني تكوني ادارية بالمنتدى؟  " بصراحة اكيد انا حابة بس بنفس الوقت يمكن ما اكون اكون قد المسؤولية "


ولو صحلك شو عندك اشياء بتتمني تعمليها خلال فترة ادارتك للمنتدى؟  " رح اخلي المنتدى الكل لما يفوت زيارة يسجل فيه  على قد مافيه اشياء حلوة " بس ما اظن عندي الخبرة لحتى اعمل كل هالاشي 


- بتتمني تزوري مدينة او منطقة في الأردن ولحد الآن ما صحلك تزوريها؟ او زرتيها بس حبيتيها وبتتمني تضلي تزوريها؟
"انا زرت مادبا وانبسطت فيها عنجد وبتمنى اضل اروح واجي عليها ما رح امل على قد ما حبيتها "

- اختاري اسماء 5 اعضاء في المنتدى واحكي عنهم بسطر لكل واحد منهم ..

1-هدوء عاصف  " سيد الحصن وكبار الشخصيات وانت بستحق هاللقب " 
2- محمد العزام " عضو مؤسس ومثقف وماشاءالله عيله "
3- صديقة " هي صديقة المنتدى ومحبوبة من الكل "
4- دموع الغصون " بتحب الطخ وبدها طخ لانو والله زمان عنها  الها وحشة 
5- انا  "يحرام امتحاناتها عالبواب ادعولها ياجماعة الله يوفقها "هههههه

- بتحبي الدبكة؟ " اه والله بحبها 

بتعرفي تدبكي؟  " بس ما بعرف  ادبك هههههه بدي حدا يعلمني بس صعبة هههههه

 وشو لون الغناء المفضل الك؟  " حسب بحب القديم مو كله يعني مقتطفات وبحب الجديد كمان مو كله مقتطفات

- اختك ريري كيف علاقتك فيها؟  " بعتبرها صديقتي واختي وبنت جيراني ههههههه

 وهل بتحسيها بتلعب دور الاخت الكبرى؟ احكي لا تستحي ترى اذا بتيجي فيكي بخنقها هههه 
"  ههههههه اه بس تعصب بتخوف بس اخر اشي بتقلبها مزح وضحك "

- لما تروحي ع حدائق الحسين او ع احد المولات ما بتيجي ع بالك الأرجيلة؟  " بحب ريحتها بس انو هي تيجي ع بالي لأ هاي لسا ما وصلتلها ههههههه

 وشو معسلك المفضل؟ هاد السؤال جكر خخخخخ
" انا الي بعرفه وبحب ريحته معسل تفاحتين "   بس جكر بمين  :Icon7:  :Icon7: 

- لو صحلك تحكي مع محمد الوكيل ومعك شكوى وحدة شو بتكون شكواك؟؟؟
" هاي ما بها كلام بشكي ع باصات الهاشمية تخيل اليوم قال مش حاي ع بالي افوت بالازمة ف طنشت اخر محاضرة ع اساس اروح بدري وما اشوف الازمة بس يا حسرتي طلع اسخم هههههههه"

- لو قلتلك انو معك نداء رح يتلبى فلمين بتوجهيه وشو محتواه؟
ها خليه سر ههههههه انا عندي نداءات هههههههه"


. اذا عجبتني الاجوبة رح ارجعلك بكمان اسئلة ، وان شاء الله لراس السنة ما رح تنزلي عن الكرسي هههههه
" هههههه انا متأكدة انها ما رح تعجبك بس حاول انو تخليها تعجبك لانو انا هون زي ما حكيت لراس السنة ههههههههه"

يسلمو هدوء عالاسئلة الحلوة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*صباح الخير دعاء ،، 
كيفكـ ،، طمنيني عنكـ .؟؟

كيف الجامعه معكـ .؟

نبدأ ..

ماذا تفضلين الزواج التقليدي ، ام الزواج عن حب .؟

الصبح شو بتحبي تسمعي أغاني .؟

ولما تكوني بالجامعة شو مشروبك المفضل { نسكافيه ولا قهوه }

شو أكثر مادة بتحبيها ولييييييش .؟

بتحبي المنسف .؟

بمين تحبي يبدأ صباحكـ .؟*

----------


## (dodo)

صباح الخير دعاء ،، 

" صباح الورد بس هسا مسا الورد "


كيفكـ ،، طمنيني عنكـ .؟؟


" تمام الحمدلله ماشي الحال"  " بس انتي كيفك وين هالغيبة "  :SnipeR (21): 


كيف الجامعه معكـ .؟


" كويسة الحمدلله وصايرة حلوة " :Eh S(17): 

نبدأ ..  

ماذا تفضلين الزواج التقليدي ، ام الزواج عن حب .؟


الزواج عن حب مو دائما بكون ناجح صح انو هو احلى اشي بس بيتبعو مشاكل كتير وكتير بعرف ناس جربه هااشي 
بأنا بالنسبة الي التقليدي بفضله 


الصبح شو بتحبي تسمعي أغاني .؟


" فيروزات "


ولما تكوني بالجامعة شو مشروبك المفضل { نسكافيه ولا قهوه }


" نسكافيه  ما بحب القهوة "



شو أكثر مادة بتحبيها ولييييييش .؟

" بحب مادة  < طرائق التدريس الى الصفوف الاولى >  يا سلام شو انو دكتورتها بتجنن بالشرح وما اسهل امتحاناتها هاد اهم شي ههههه


بتحبي المنسف .؟

" بحبه بس مو على لحمة وحبي لاله عادي مش كتير بشتهيه "


بمين تحبي يبدأ صباحكـ .؟


" بأمي "


يسلمو صديقة ع اسألتك  حبيتها  :Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مساء الخير دودو
اسئلتي لطيفة



ما الصفة التي تميز فيها دودو؟؟

ما الذي لا تحبه دودو في الرجل؟؟

وما الذي لا تحبه دودو في المرأة؟؟

الاسم الذي تتمنين اطلاقه على طفلك الاول وطفلتك الاولى؟؟

ما الشيء الذي تحبه دودو؟؟

الكلمة التي تحب سماعها؟؟؟

اول صوت تحبين سماعه عند الاستيقاظ؟؟

اخر صوت تحبين سماعه في اليوم؟؟

ماذا يقول الاخرين عن دودو؟؟

ما لونك المفضل؟؟

ما رأي دودو في الحب؟؟

لمن تقولين.... لم أنساكـ؟؟

وردة حمراء لمن تمنحينها؟؟

وردة بيضاء لمن تمنحينها؟؟

باقة من الورد لمن تمنحينها؟؟

من اقرب اليكي من افراد عائلتك؟؟

لمن تقولين لا اتمنى ان افقدك؟؟؟

ما هي الوجبة المفضلة ل دودو؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مساء الخير دودو 
كيفك اخبارك 
كيف دراستك 
باخر جزء باسئلتي 
رح حاول يكونوا منوعين 

عاده تفعلينها وتتمنى ان تتركيها ؟
غمضي عيونك دقيقه لو سمحتي .. شو خطر ببالك وانتِ مغمضه عيونك ؟
منظر بتحبي تشوفيه ؟ يعني بقصد البحر او النجوم او القمر..الخ؟
متى تتمردي على ذاتك؟
كلمة تتمني لو تستطيعين سحبها
متى تكون دودو حنونة ومتى تكون قاسية ؟؟
لو حياتك كتاب .. ماذا ستسميه ؟؟
ما هي الذكرى التي لا تنساها دودو ؟؟
من أكثر شخص له تأثير على سلوكياتك ؟
في مفترق الطرق ... في تراكم مشاغلِك .. أين تحبين ان تختفـي؟
عندما يحتاج العاقل لتنفس مختلف ..أيجوز له الجنون ..؟


سؤال اخير 
من خلال ملاحظتي لشخصيتك كنتِ دائماً صريحة وعفوية بطريقة حلوة كتير 
فيكِ تعطيني لقب لكل عضو -من خلال المنتدى -متل ما عودتينا بصراحة وعفوية وبعيد عن المجاملة 

دودو 
روان 
صديقة
معاذ
محمد العزام 
حسان القضاة
هدوء عاصف
الوردة الاردنية 
قلعتي أبدية
محمد حورية
شمس 
مطر 
دموع الغصون 

*** 
اختاري عضوين يروحو معك للأماكن التالية 
لجامعتك .. 
عزومة على الغدا بالبيت .. 
حفلة لكاظم ..
اعمال تطوعية ..
للمول .. 
للمشي تحت المطر ..
لكزدورة عندكو بالحارة ..
لجبل القلعة ..
لمعرض رسم ..
للسينما .. 
مسرح للأطفال ..
لمدرستها لروان ..

بتمنى يعجبوكِ الاسئلة ويكونواخفاف عليكِ

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي دودو 


يتمنى نكون خفيفين معك بكل شي 

بتمنى عثرات الزمان ماتكون بطريقكك ولاتواجهيها 

نتمنى احلامك كلها تتحقق 

نتمنى كل صعب يتحول بقدرة قادر لشي سهل 



مادام دودو تضحك للحياة فيجب ان تضحك لها بالمقابل 
فهل انتي دائما تضحكين للحياة ؟؟؟؟

كل منا يختار للحياة اسلوب 
فما هو اسلوبك بالحياة ؟؟؟؟

عرفت قبل ذلك بانك كنتي تفضلين دراسة السياسة 
فما الذي يعجبك فيها ؟؟؟؟
وهل مازال هذا الحلم برادوك في حياتك وتفكيرك ؟؟؟؟


لي عوده باذن الله

----------


## (dodo)

مسااااااااء الورد والفل   :Cgiving:  :Eh S(21): 


ما الصفة التي تميز فيها دودو؟؟
" بضحك ع طول "
ما الذي لا تحبه دودو في الرجل؟؟
" الكذب"

وما الذي لا تحبه دودو في المرأة؟؟
" التكبر "

الاسم الذي تتمنين اطلاقه على طفلك الاول وطفلتك الاولى؟؟
"دانة  :Eh S(21):  مأمون "

ما الشيء الذي تحبه دودو؟؟
كل اشي بيسعدني"

الكلمة التي تحب سماعها؟؟؟
" الله يرضى عليكي يابنتي "


اول صوت تحبين سماعه عند الاستيقاظ؟؟
"صوت العصافير"

اخر صوت تحبين سماعه في اليوم؟؟
" صوت امي "

ماذا يقول الاخرين عن دودو؟؟
"مابعرف بس انتي شو بتحكي"؟

ما لونك المفضل؟؟
" الاخضر "

ما رأي دودو في الحب؟؟
" اشي حلو اذا كان الطرفين بحبو بعض "

لمن تقولين.... لم أنساكـ؟؟
".,.,.,.,.,.,"

وردة حمراء لمن تمنحينها؟؟
" لحياتي "
وردة بيضاء لمن تمنحينها؟؟
" لالك  :Eh S(7): "

باقة من الورد لمن تمنحينها؟؟
"للمنتدى"

من اقرب اليكي من افراد عائلتك؟؟
"روان اختي"

لمن تقولين لا اتمنى ان افقدك؟؟؟
"والديّ "
ما هي الوجبة المفضلة ل دودو؟؟؟
ا"لبرياني" 

يسلمو مطر ع اسئلتك كان كتير خفيفة ولطيفة  :Cgiving:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## (dodo)

مساء الورد دموع انا منيحة الحمدلله :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(7): 

عاده تفعلينها وتتمنى ان تتركيها ؟
" في كثير اشياء حابة اتركها ما بينعدو "

غمضي عيونك دقيقه لو سمحتي .. شو خطر ببالك وانتِ مغمضه عيونك ؟
"هههههههه اني شو رح يخطر ببالي عشان اجاوب على هاد السؤال "

منظر بتحبي تشوفيه ؟ يعني بقصد البحر او النجوم او القمر..الخ؟
"البحر "

متى تتمردي على ذاتك؟
" لما يكون عندي اشي مهم بخصني لازم اعمله بطنشه وببدي اشي مو مهم عليه 
ما بعرف اذا معنى تمرد او لأ "

كلمة تتمني لو تستطيعين سحبها
"معلم صف "

متى تكون دودو حنونة ومتى تكون قاسية ؟؟
"انا دايما منيحة يعني لا حنونة ولا قاسية"

لو حياتك كتاب .. ماذا ستسميه ؟؟
""متابعة بصمت "
ما هي الذكرى التي لا تنساها دودو ؟؟
"التوجيهي او ايام المدرسة كلها "

من أكثر شخص له تأثير على سلوكياتك ؟
" والدي"

في مفترق الطرق ... في تراكم مشاغلِك .. أين تحبين ان تختفـي؟

" بنام "
عندما يحتاج العاقل لتنفس مختلف ..أيجوز له الجنون ..؟
" ممكن "


سؤال اخير 
من خلال ملاحظتي لشخصيتك كنتِ دائماً صريحة وعفوية بطريقة حلوة كتير 
فيكِ تعطيني لقب لكل عضو -من خلال المنتدى -متل ما عودتينا بصراحة وعفوية وبعيد عن المجاملة 

دودو  " عايشة بعالم آخر "
روان  " المس الّي بتخوف "
صديقة " محبوبة "
معاذ   " نشمي ومحب لوطنه"
]محمد العزام  " اسلوبه خارق "
حسان القضاة " مش معنا "
هدوء عاصف " شخصية رائعة "
الوردة الاردنية  " عايشة اللحظة"
قلعتي أبدية  " غاااامض جدا "
محمد حورية " ماخد اجازة مدى الحياة "
شمس  " محبوبة "
مطر  " هادئة "
دموع الغصون  " انيقة "

*** 
اختاري عضوين يروحو معك للأماكن التالية 
لجامعتك ..  " صديقة وشمس"
عزومة على الغدا بالبيت ..   " هدوء ودموع "
حفلة لكاظم .. " بس انا وانتي "
اعمال تطوعية .. " محمد العزام و مطر "
للمول ..  " انا وروان "
للمشي تحت المطر .. " مطر وروان "
لكزدورة عندكو بالحارة .. " صديقة ودموع "
لجبل القلعة .. " قلعتي و محمد العزام"
لمعرض رسم .. " شمس ومطر "
للسينما .. " ما حدا يروح ولا انا "
مسرح للأطفال .." مطر وروان"
لمدرستها لروان .." ما بنصحكم تروحو والله ههههههه"

يسلمو دموع عى اسئلتك الحلوة حبيتها  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا محمد مشكور جدا  على كلامك 
وان شاءالله تتحقق هالامنيات للجميع 

مادام دودو تضحك للحياة فيجب ان تضحك لها بالمقابل 
فهل انتي دائما تضحكين للحياة ؟؟؟؟

" حسب هالحياة شو بتعطيني وعالاغلب بضحكلها دايما "

كل منا يختار للحياة اسلوب 
فما هو اسلوبك بالحياة ؟؟؟؟
" ان اعامل الناس كما احب ان اعامل "

عرفت قبل ذلك بانك كنتي تفضلين دراسة السياسة 
فما الذي يعجبك فيها ؟؟؟؟
"  انا بحب اي شي في سياسة ومعلمتي الي كانت ادرسني تربية وطنية هي الّي حببتني فيها وكنت حابة اكون متلها   "

وهل مازال هذا الحلم برادوك في حياتك وتفكيرك ؟؟؟؟

" اه والله بس خلص ما الي نصيب "

بتشكرك مرة ثانية محمد على اسئلتك

----------

